# Ready for some snow....



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Its been around 90 degrees for like a week now.... and im sick of it. Who else is ready for some snow? lol.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't say as I don't miss it.....

But I'm kinda ready to park my butt on a tube and float around the lazy river. I think if it snowed all the time we'd get burnt out on it. Its like a Christmas that goes on for 5 months. Bring on the heat and water slides.........


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I think kinnda like this . . . . http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/febsnowstormfun-0001.wmv at the 9:10 mark it starts to get wild haha

Yeah I could use some snow . . .


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dakotasrock;392628 said:


> Its been around 90 degrees for like a week now.... and im sick of it. Who else is ready for some snow? lol.


Must be nice man...we've been stuck in the 60s and clouds for a week now!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Its been in the high 80's here to low 90's. It sucks but hey all the beautiful scenery is out and about.:bluebounc  AHAHA! I would like to get some snow but I not for a while yet. 

Ryan


----------

